# Predict Suns December Record



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1 game in books was a W. Freebie for losing sight of it so start from that.

Welcome to all..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7-8.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

@Basel, I said to add the W to your total as a freebie. :vuvuzela:


9-7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oops. 8-8.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Another game is tonight. Get these in or.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tag people.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> Tag people.


Eh, I don't care that much haha.


----------

